# So...another dog in my yard thread



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, I am now furious. There is a pack of three dogs running in the woods behind my house as I speak. The woods where I am planning on hunting this evening.

When I saw them I got out my shotgun and scared the bejesus out of them with a few rounds into the ground but they came right back. Now they each have a note pinned to their collar that says:

"I was very close to shooting this dog today. 

The state of Ohio and Clermont County prohibit free roaming dogs. I don't care if your dog runs loose outside of hunting season, but if your dog is running deer in my woods I will have it impounded. You are lucky he hasn't been run over by a car yet."

All three are intact males. And yes, I was armed when I approached them. They are all very nice dogs, obviously pets (collars) but all are unlicensed (or at least aren't wearing their license).


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Talk ! to neighbor(s) and or dog warden.
...


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I wouldn't have given it a second thought. If I could have gotten my hands on them, I would have called the dog warden and had them impounded.

lg_mouth


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I really considered calling the warden but:

1) that makes it a pain in *my* ass to sit and hold three large dogs (Lab, Golden and lab mix) until the warden gets there ( who knows how long that will take) and I am supposed to be working from home.

2)I believe in giving folks a second chance. This applies to dogs too in many cases. If I see them again I will call the warden. I am hoping the note gets the point across to the owners and they care enough about the dog to keep it chained up for the next few months. That may be expecting too much from someone who is already an irresponsible dog owner but i have lots of places to hunt tonight.

As far as talking to the owners, well I haven't the slightest clue who the owners are.

Now a rant:

If you let your dog run loose you are an irresponsible dog owner. You may get lucky for a few years and your dog continues to return home. One day however, that dog who you took responsibility for, will die in an unnatural manner through no fault of it's own. 

Think about your dog and how much you care about him. Now think about him lying in a wet ditch in December bleeding internally for 3 hours until he dies because some kid thought it would be funny to run down a dog. Think about him getting shot (purposely or on accident) because he was friendly and approached a hunter who was scared of dogs. Think about him so happy to see a person, then catching a barrel full of #6 shot in his face. 

Think about that dog that loves you more than anything sitting in a cage surrounded by strange dogs for a week, wondering why he is there and where you could possibly be. Then he is wondering why the nice person who has been feeding him strapped him to this metal table while a stranger is coming at him with that needle looking so sad.

Think about how you now have to explain to your children that Rover isn't coming home because you were too lazy, cheap, or stupid to build the dog a run, fence the yard, at least chain him up. *YOU* are the one who got your dog killed. You may as well taken him out and shot him yourself.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I understand. I probably would have tried to get in contact with the neighbors as well. My hind end is just chapped with all the trespassing, stealing, dogs running loose, lack of acountability/responsibility, stuff.

Good luck on ending the problem in whatever manner you choose to use. Hopefully the little note will do the trick.

lg_mouth


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hopefully the owners just don't realize their dogs are running all over. It sucks to see irresponsible dog owners like that. Hopefully your note will do the trick. Just don't shoot any Labs please


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Onion, I must say that was a most admirable rant with several really good points.


----------

